# FS/ holey rock, crocodile ornament, 5.5 gallon tank, glo ballast + bulbs



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Selling about 150lbs of Texas holey rock. If not more. Big tower of stones! I paid $2.50 a pound but il let them go at $1 a pound. Or we can make a deal if you buy all of it. 
Perfect for cichlids, mine loved to dig under it and the fry could hide everywhere.


Selling a perfect working glo ballast with 2 blue marine glo bulbs. 3 feet long. But they will take any size bulb. $40


Selling a 5.5 gallon tank. Comes with sand substrate, plastic plant, filter and small wall light. Does not include heater or crayfish. $40


About 1 feet long. Big size crocodile ornament for aquarium. $30


----------



## terelol (Jul 7, 2011)

Just sent a pm!


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Saturday bump. Want it gone peeps


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Id like to come by and take some pieces


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Still available


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

You've got Mail....


----------



## KVD88 (Jul 21, 2010)

PM Sentttt.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Need these gone peeps!


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

*FS/ Hagen glo ballast + bulbs*

Selling a perfect working glo ballast with 2 blue marine glo bulbs. 3 feet long. But they will take any size bulb. $40


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

*FS/ 5.5 gallon tank*

Selling a 5.5 gallon tank. Comes with sand substrate, plastic plant, filter and small wall light. Does not include heater or crayfish. $40


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

*Fs/ crocodile ornament*

About 1 feet long. Big size crocodile ornament for aquarium. $30


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Daily bump


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Bump bump bump


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Still up for sale


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Multiple equipment classifieds thread merged as per BCA classifieds rule #7 http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-equipment-classifieds-27/%2A%2A%2A%2A%2Aread-before-posting-here%2A%2A%2A%2A%2A%2A-3084/

A lot of goodies, good luck on your sale!


----------



## _Local500 (Nov 3, 2011)

Is your 1' long. Big size crocodile ornament for aquarium-$30 still available?; if so, would you please respond with some actual pictures to my email address [email protected]

Thx


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

_Local500 said:


> Is your 1' long. Big size crocodile ornament for aquarium-$30 still available?; if so, would you please respond with some actual pictures to my email address [email protected]
> 
> Thx


Picture not clear enough? Il send you some others.


----------



## _Local500 (Nov 3, 2011)

What's your absolute lowest price please?


----------



## _Local500 (Nov 3, 2011)

Does anyone else having problems with PM 'Cause for what ever reason mine isn't working.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

_Local500 said:


> What's your absolute lowest price please?


$25 I guess


----------



## _Local500 (Nov 3, 2011)

Do you ever drive into Maple Ridge/Coquitlam area so we can arrange to meet please?


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I might go into maple ridge next week for a work appointment. Maybe we can meet then. Don't know where you are from but maple ridge is only 10 minutes from where I'm from in walnut grove Langley


----------



## _Local500 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm close to Coquitlam Centre Mall.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

If you still have some tuesday Ill take some, I need some to buffer my african tank


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Yes I still have some rock left


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Still some rock left for sale


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Still rock left for sale at $1 a pound


----------

